# IH 3400A BackHoe New To Me



## etemplet

This is no doubt the beginning of a relationship. I just wanted to get a backhoe to use to fix up my property and not have to dig with a shovel and wheelbarrow so often. I have allot of work I want to do and this really fills the bill for me. It's needs some TLC.

I have a few issues at present and I'm gonna whittle them down some.

I don't know anything about the transmission on this thing or how to drive it. Looks like the clutch is chattering to me. As you let it out, it grabs and shutters.

I have couple of hydraulic leaks, one looks like it is around the swing mechanism but I can't see very well. Might be a hose but I doubt it.

Then there is the can of starting fluid near the seat..... duh...  so I guess I need to check the glow plug circuit and plugs. Also, I wonder if I can purchase a wiring harness for specific systems.

What I need mostly at present is someone to explain things to me and give me some pointers on where to get parts and which oils are best to use. I am going to replace the oils and filters before I do any serious work.

Any help or insight would be appreciated,
Gene
Pearl River, LA


----------



## jbleaux

Hello, Gene.

I, too, have an I.H. 3400A backhoe.

Mine has a manual transmission and a top/cab. I have done quite a bit of work on it and am familiar with some of the hydraulics.

I replaced some seals in several cylinders and did some other stuff.

I have talked with some mechanics that used to be with I.H. One said that you can use any high-grade hydraulic oil and I have done so. I have used O'Reilly's oil and Tractor Supply oil with no trouble.

Although, when I bought this beast, the power steering was working but they said that they had had trouble with it. Well, sure enough, when I got it home the steering went out and is still out. I WISH THAT I KNEW A GURU ON THE STEERING.

Check to see that you don't have a leak at the top of the SWING CYLINDER on the backhoe. I did and if you do, I can sure give you some pointers on that. It is a job but what isn't?

Oh, if I recall correctly, this machine doesn't have glow plugs. I will check mine in a few minutes and let you know later on.


Joe





etemplet said:


> This is no doubt the beginning of a relationship. I just wanted to get a backhoe to use to fix up my property and not have to dig with a shovel and wheelbarrow so often. I have allot of work I want to do and this really fills the bill for me. It's needs some TLC.
> 
> I have a few issues at present and I'm gonna whittle them down some.
> 
> I don't know anything about the transmission on this thing or how to drive it. Looks like the clutch is chattering to me. As you let it out, it grabs and shutters.
> 
> I have couple of hydraulic leaks, one looks like it is around the swing mechanism but I can't see very well. Might be a hose but I doubt it.
> 
> Then there is the can of starting fluid near the seat..... duh...  so I guess I need to check the glow plug circuit and plugs. Also, I wonder if I can purchase a wiring harness for specific systems.
> 
> What I need mostly at present is someone to explain things to me and give me some pointers on where to get parts and which oils are best to use. I am going to replace the oils and filters before I do any serious work.
> 
> Any help or insight would be appreciated,
> Gene
> Pearl River, LA


----------



## etemplet

jbleaux said:


> Hello, Gene.
> 
> I, too, have an I.H. 3400A backhoe.
> 
> Mine has a manual transmission and a top/cab. I have done quite a bit of work on it and am familiar with some of the hydraulics.
> 
> I replaced some seals in several cylinders and did some other stuff.
> 
> Check to see that you don't have a leak at the top of the SWING CYLINDER on the backhoe. I did and if you do, I can sure give you some pointers on that. It is a job but what isn't?
> 
> Oh, if I recall correctly, this machine doesn't have glow plugs. I will check mine in a few minutes and let you know later on.
> 
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe, man I'm glad someone posted up. I was thinking I was all by myself.  *YES I have a leak at the top of the swing cylinder. I am wondering how far to go with it. Looks like a total rebuild because I have to take the boom down, or don't I ?? * I plan to machine some new bushings and pins( if needed) while I am at it. I am having the most difficult time finding someone in my area (New Orleans) that has a clue. I found a company today that sells parts. After looking around for a few days and wearing out the internet, didn't find much information. I do have a book and some pictures.

I was reading up on the steering last night an glad I don't have any problems with it. LOL If I can help with any information, I do have the book. From what I read, you prolly need to do some pressure checks for troubleshooting purposes.

Hit me up with some information on the swing cylinder. Namely, How much disassembly for the repair. I might have mentioned, I am a machinist so, this stuff is not foreign to me. Send me an email and I 'll send you some pics. I have a question. Looks like a nasty old home made keeper plate on top of the swing cylinder. Then again... might not be. LOL

eptemplet at bellsouth.net

Take Care,
Gene
Pearl River, LA

Hey Joe, I suppose it was some of your pictures of the 3400A I found on the internet today.


----------



## Malesch

Hello,
I have the same problem like you. On the top oil is coming out. PLZ send me information like exploded view on my email: [email protected]


----------



## Malesch

sry wrong e-mail right e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Danh58

Hey Guys, I'd like to get in on the emailed pictures of the leaking top on the Swing Cylinder. I have a 3400A also with the same issue. I have some manuals that show the internals but I would love to talk with someone that has already gone through the process of fixing this. I like my old Hoe and would love to see it working again. Mine has gotten to the point of a severe leak so its been doing alot of setting. Thanks, Dan


----------



## Malesch

Hello Danh58,
I do till yet no repairs on my backhoe.
In the picture, you see my problem.
Plz send me some informations over the internal off the back-hoe swing.
Thx.
Malesch


----------



## etemplet

Does anyone know where I can purchase a new/used Block with the internal spline for the swing shaft on the backhoe ??

I thought I took pictures of the process but I guess I did not. It is pretty simple to replace the leaking components. I think I have part numbers for the O-rings and Lip seal.

Place a hydraulic jack under the backhoe and hold it up when you removed the Spline block that secures the swing shaft to the tractor. Remove a few hydraulic hoses. Remove the lock bolt on the rear side of the swing cylinder (toward the back end of the housing). I'd try to hook the hoses back up and let the hydraulic pressure force out the bushing. I had to jack mine out and it was very very difficult only because some clown worked on it first. LOL


----------



## Danh58

I'm not sure where to get the used block other than check on eBay. Sometimes there are parts available there and the seller may be parting a unit. If you have part numbers for the seals/oring for the Swing Cylinder, I would appreciate them. I need to work on mine soon it is leaking pretty badly back there.


----------



## etemplet

Bet is is not leaking as bad as mine WAS. LOL It was pouring out. this is a list of parts for the whole set up. I'm not sure if I still have the order and C/R Seal Crossover numbers. I may dig around if I have a chance. I am pretty sure the parts in Red or the ones you need. I ordered TWO of everything LOL. Note- some parts are not available. I am still looking for Piston Rings.
4 – 364 885 R1 1	O-RING 5/8” OD TUBE
14 - 304 6994 R1 1	O-RING 5-5/8” X 5-7/8” X 1/8” UPPER SHAFT BUSHING 
15 - 489 532 R1 1	WASHER BACK UP (Not available - reuse old one) 
16 - 468 334 R91 1	SEAL UPPER SHAFT BUSHING DUST ( I could not match this one exactly. I think I machined the housing to make it fit. I had the part and did not want to wait. LOL)
17 - 468 335 R1 1	O-RING 3- 3/8” X 3- 3/4” X 3/16”


20-	468 339 R1 2	O-RING 4” X 4-1/4” X 1/8”
285 253 R1 2	O-RING 5-1/2” X 5-3/4” X 1/8” (BETWEEN HOUSING AND BODY)
21	468 340 R1 2	RING PISTON
23	296-247 R1 2	O-RING 1 OD TUBE SAFETY VALVE ASSY


----------



## Rshuttl

I recently purchased a 3400A and found it has the low gear/reverse shifting fork broken at the transmission. Is there a source to purchase this shifting fork? I hope to have it in hand before I start the big job of opening the transmission to replace. Any good leads on how and where to get parts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rshuttl

It is great to know oher folks are taking a chance and buying an older tractor/backhoe. I started by ordering a parts and service manual for my unit from Amazon. I need a reverse and low gear shifting fork but it is impossible to find parts without the part number. I am new to this but I am going to make my tractor an every day worker on my farm. Looking forward to discussions on the forum.


----------



## etemplet

Rshuttl said:


> It is great to know oher folks are taking a chance and buying an older tractor/backhoe. I started by ordering a parts and service manual for my unit from Amazon. I need a reverse and low gear shifting fork but it is impossible to find parts without the part number. I am new to this but I am going to make my tractor an every day worker on my farm. Looking forward to discussions on the forum.


I'll have to look at my manuals. I believe I have them all. I have posts on this forum and on the heavy equipment forum of my escapades working on this backhoe. My transmission is coming out of reverse and I am loath to take it apart because I have to remove so much stuff. When I do, I am going to replace the o-rings in the brakes and seals... whatever I see, If I can get the parts. I am a machinist so... I can usually get something going.

I have had the engine removed, replaced the clutch, and done so much it is tiring to think about it all. LOL I tell you though, this thing is a MULE. Don't fix too much small stuff at first. Just do that as you go along and while you are "in that area."

Good luck and if I can help, PM me or something. I will begin working on my hoe shortly. I gotta look in that transmission.

Take Care


----------



## blackcreekfarm

*3400A hoe swing cylinder housing removal*

I have a cracked and leaking bell housign on the side of the hoe (swing motor housing is maybe what I should call it). I wan tto remove it to weld it up. 

Took out the loarge bolts and disconnected the one hyd line. I can only get the entire bell housing to move 1/8 inch out and can rotate it about 1/2 inch each direction. Afraid to force it as not sure if something else is holding it in besides maybe some o rings. Looks like an empty housing with oil in it as seen with flashlight through the hole in the end. 

Attached image.... maybe...








thanks for your help.


----------



## blackcreekfarm

I went back and tried again to remove bell housing. Trick to getting it off is to take the drain bolt out of the end of the housing. This cuts the vacuum effect of pulling it out. Used a bar against the corner of the connection point of the hydraulic line on the housing and leveraged off backhoe. Came out pretty easy. Just a housing with one O ring in groove on it. Off to get it welded. O ring is loose and floppy so may have trouble tring to reuse it. 

So thanks anyway, Sure I'll find other issues but the hoe was working fine messing about the farm.


----------



## etemplet

blackcreekfarm said:


> I went back and tried again to remove bell housing. Trick to getting it off is to take the drain bolt out of the end of the housing. This cuts the vacuum effect of pulling it out. Used a bar against the corner of the connection point of the hydraulic line on the housing and leveraged off backhoe. Came out pretty easy. Just a housing with one O ring in groove on it. Off to get it welded. O ring is loose and floppy so may have trouble tring to reuse it.
> 
> So thanks anyway, Sure I'll find other issues but the hoe was working fine messing about the farm.


I wouldn't reuse the o-ring. In fact, I'd change any o-ring you have easy access to while you are in there. I ordered parts for that area of my Backhoe last year. It was a bit vague and I wasn't sure of the piston seal was just an o-ring or a leather type (I couldn't get that part so I didn't remove anything). Can you take a picture of this before you assemble.


----------



## Rshuttl

*Transmission Fluid*

I recently purchased a 3400A and need to replace the shaft in the rear shifting fork. I am having trouble finding the correct transmission fluid to use for this machine. I purchased the part manual for this machine as well as the service manual and neither has a fluids chart in it. I for sure want to get the correct viscosity for the transmission fluid. I did see a poat that any good quality hydraulic fluid can be used but surely hydraulic fluid is not good for the transmission, or is it? Thanks for replying, I am educating myself and slowly power washing 30 years of grease and dirt off this machine! Looking forward to all it will do for me!


----------



## etemplet

I bought the hydraulic fluid from NAPA for around $38 for 5 gallons. Yes it is the same fluid throughout the tractor. I believe the old stuff was called HYTran from International Harvester. When I begin checking my transmission, I'm gonna try to fix it while removing as little fluid as possible. Knowing my luck... it wan't be that easy. I put in around 20 gallons when I refilled the unit.

On a side note, I did work for a lubrication additives company and I did as much research as I could find on the hydraulic fluid to make sure it was the right stuff and up to spec. I am sure that today we have much better lubrication components than they made 40 years ago when it was built. I use Delo 400 in the engine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## etemplet

Rshuttl said:


> I recently purchased a 3400A and need to replace the shaft in the rear shifting fork.


Pictures of the transmission and how you go about getting at it would be helpful to me. I only muse that I have to remove the ROPS, Backhoe, perhaps the left wheel (while I am in there I might as well fix the brake) then... knowing my luck I'll have to pull the guts out and remove the transmission, Which is why I never started the job. I want to have a look through the top cover to see of any issues are obvious.

Good Luck with yours.


----------



## blackcreekfarm

*Welding bell housing 3400a*

Tried to get crack in housing welded 4 times. Trouble with the oil in crack messing up the weld. Still has small seeping leak before it warms up in use so I'll just go with that for now. 

Images attached for your reference of inside the housing. On and off pretty straight forward. Leave the outer plug out while remvign or reinstalling to remove vacuum. Will lose about a gallon of oil and only half a gallong is drained by the plug so have bucket ready underneath to catch the rest. Will try to attach some images.


----------



## etemplet

Well, the oil is difficult to deal with. I assume the welder heated the part prior to welding to try to cook the oil out. There are also solvents that can help but not everything comes out. I have seen some pretty nasty stuff come bubbling out when metals are heated. It is a difficult situation.

The fact that it sees pressure makes it even more difficult. Good Luck !!


----------



## waino15

hey guys, i've been having trouble finding some info on my 3400-A and was wondering if anyone knows how to find the year in the serial number? Also, where to find parts, used or new? My cylinder is shot and needs replaced on the back. Also how to take the slop of of the back swinging left and right.. any help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## etemplet

waino15 said:


> hey guys, i've been having trouble finding some info on my 3400-A and was wondering if anyone knows how to find the year in the serial number? Also, where to find parts, used or new? My cylinder is shot and needs replaced on the back. Also how to take the slop of of the back swinging left and right.. any help is appreciated. thanks!


The number parts suppliers are most interested in is found on the right side of the engine below the exhaust manifold. These are my numbers.

INTERNATIONAL HARVERSTER – SERIES A MODEL 3400A

SERIAL NUMBER, 21700730U001003 – 

ENGINE – D179 DIESEL ENGINE

BACKHOE INFORMATION – SERIAL NUMBER, 3142 U 111 - located on left side of the backhoe attachment under the swing cylinders.

On the slop in the swing...... I wouldn't waste my time. Those parts are no longer available new. The best we could do is get a group buy together and have a machine shop make us some new parts. I am a machinist by trade and we have a fairly local shop that specializes in that, "Prager" in New Orleans (they manufacture gears). Some people have resorted to welding which is a one time fix and not good.

Good luck. If you find something please post up.

I have a Word Document with a lot of information I've amassed that I'll be happy to send you. It's good stuff.

I will have to remove both my axles and all the junk associated with that to fix the brakes and I think I have a bad shift fork (I hope that is all it is). It works and I use it I'm just not anxious to tackle this job. LOL


----------



## blackcreekfarm

*image of swing cylinder with part nums*

Red Power has topic on swing cylinder on a different machine but appears to be same swing cylinder with part numbers for o-rings. note that the item numbers in the image differ some from your list of o-rings since it is a different machine I guess. Here is the link. I'm looking for the best place to order from , no Cat dealer local, any suggestions?

http://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=85577


----------



## etemplet

All you need is the O-Ring sizes then you can purchase them from any vendor that sells such things. I use Motion Industries in our area. Sometimes by the part number the size will be listed. O-rings can also be measured like a belt is measured with a tool. Sometimes the manufacturer has decent prices, sometimes not. As rule, if I can't buy a kit that has everything from the manufacturer, I go to other suppliers. You can also make your own O-Rings. You just need the correct Thickness and material for the application. I'd guess Viton would work just fine.

Good Luck


----------



## etemplet

I just looked at the picture in the thread you provided. The O-Ring Sizes are in there and it sure looks like our unit but not exactly.  Mine is a 3142. Post up if you can find a kit for the cylinders, especially the piston seal. I'd be interested. Good find !!


----------



## blackcreekfarm

*piston seal*

I'll let you know if I find it. Just to clarify. are we still talking about swing cylinder seals or engine?


----------



## etemplet

Swing Cylinder and backhoe section.


----------



## mainelytrucks

etemplet said:


> The number parts suppliers are most interested in is found on the right side of the engine below the exhaust manifold. These are my numbers.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL HARVERSTER – SERIES A MODEL 3400A
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER, 21700730U001003 –
> 
> ENGINE – D179 DIESEL ENGINE
> 
> BACKHOE INFORMATION – SERIAL NUMBER, 3142 U 111 - located on left side of the backhoe attachment under the swing cylinders.
> 
> On the slop in the swing...... I wouldn't waste my time. Those parts are no longer available new. The best we could do is get a group buy together and have a machine shop make us some new parts. I am a machinist by trade and we have a fairly local shop that specializes in that, "Prager" in New Orleans (they manufacture gears). Some people have resorted to welding which is a one time fix and not good.
> 
> Good luck. If you find something please post up.
> 
> I have a Word Document with a lot of information I've amassed that I'll be happy to send you. It's good stuff.
> 
> I will have to remove both my axles and all the junk associated with that to fix the brakes and I think I have a bad shift fork (I hope that is all it is). It works and I use it I'm just not anxious to tackle this job. LOL


I understand this thread is old, but recently purchasing an IH 3400A Diesel Backhoe I was hoping you could possibly send me the Word Document you speak of? It would be a great help as was your info on locating the Backhoe serial and model information.

Michael


----------

